# Need Miralax advise please



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

I want to try taking Miralax but am really scared and wondered if anyone could tell me how long it takes before it starts working.Also when is the best time to take it, morning or evening and does it matter whether it is on an empty stomach or not.I am extremely bloated and have a lot of trapped gas and am scared the Miralax may make things worse.







Hope someone can help.


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

I have pretty extreme constipation due to my crazy motility problems. I started on the Miralax not to long ago and it has helped me soooo much. Even has helped pushed gas on through. (thats a miracle for me)I started with a capful in the morning and I guess it wasn't enough because it took 6 days to start to work. My GI didn't tell me I could take 2 capfuls three times a day until my next visit to him. You can't OD on this stuff... you'll just end up with diarrhea (GI said anyway). Once I got cleaned out, I can now manage with half to 3/4 capful a day. I take it in the morning because my stomach and sm bowel are at their best then. (I struggle with vomitting due to a possible bowel obstruction) Taking the Miralax at bedtime I feel makes it easier to get on schedule by training your body to evacuate every morning. Good luck.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Does it make you very bloated until it starts working? Do you take it on an empty stomach? How long after and how long before a meal.I cant imagine anything giving me diarrhea because nothing seems to move in my stomach - even without a colon, it just doesnt make any sense to me.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Miralax is a lifesaver for me. I take it at night. I wake up gassy, but it is no big deal. It took about 4 days to start working. I cannot imagine my life without it. It's really given me my life back.


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

For me it makes no difference if I take the Miralax with food, after eating or on an empty stomach... it still does it's bidding. I get a little gassy with it but the beauty of that is .... it passes right on through. How great is that for us who seem to get a cork stuck when gas rears it menacing head. Miralax is a lifesaver for me too. Don't believe I will give it up ever without a fight.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks you guys, you have been so supportive and incouraging. I'm definately going to give it a try, staring from tonight. I've had the bottle for months and have been so frightened of it, but now I feel so much better.







I've been taking Mag Citrate daily and it kind of works but I cant take it daily. I feel so encouraged about Miralax and am kind of looking forward to it and I'm a bit nervous. I dont have a colon so it will be interesting to see what happens.I'll keep you posted - thanks again for your support


----------



## Lisa Hansey (Nov 7, 2003)

I have been taking Miralax for around a month. I am not having bms. My stool is quite soft though. After 10 days on Miralax and no bm, I spoke to my doctor. I asked about taking more doses during the day and he didn't suggest this for me. Why not? I have heard a few of you state that one capful doesn't work so your doctor had you take more. Did anybody get an explanation from there doctor?


----------



## ira (Jun 26, 2003)

Hi:My physician prescribed Miralax.It wasnt clear to me if it's actually a laxative and if so what kind?It was pointed out to me that as long as I have one or more BMs daily I'm not technically constipated. However, I usually feel like I havent completely evacuated. It's actually this incomplete evacuation which is the most uncomfortable, and often painful feature of the IBS for me.I'd like to know a bit more about Miralax before beginning it.


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes it is a laxative. My GI told me to increase to 2 capfuls 3 times a day if I needed too. Good grief I'd never leave the toilet. I hope the info below helps.________________________Information for Patients: MiraLax softens the stool and increases the frequency of bowel movements by retaining water in the stool. It should always be taken by mouth after being dissolved in 8 ounces of water, juice,soda, coffee, or tea. Should unusual cramps, bloating, or diarrhea occur, consult your physician.OVERDOSAGEThere have been no reports of accidental overdosage. In the event of overdosage diarrhea would be the expected major event. If an overdoseof drug occurred without concomitant ingestion of fluid, dehydration due to diarrhea may result.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks, that really helps. I'm worried about the bloating though because I get really bad pressure/pulling and pain due to the bloating. Has it ever happened that the accumulation of water doesnt come out?


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

The accumulation of water with the miralax has always come out for me. I believe it helped with the bloating by moving things along and helping pass that nasty trapped gas.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Sounds good to me. I'm afraid to start something new right now because I'm having a tooth extracted and will have to take narcotics which is going to throw my system out, but when I'm over that then I'll try miralax - I feel a lot better about it now.Thanks so much


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

duplicated by mistake


----------

